# Which Blower? BG85 / BG86 / HB280



## blsnelling (Mar 30, 2009)

I'm looking to buy a new blower. It will be a hand held blower. I have no leaf cleanup to worry about here. It will only be used to blow off edging and trimming clippings on about 200-300 feet of asphalt.

I have three options. My Stihl dealer told me he could probably still get me a new BG85. I'm not sure what the cost would be but not much less than retail.
*BG85*
DISPLACEMENT: 27.2 cc
ENGINE POWER: 1.10 bhp
WEIGHT: 8.8 Ibs
AIR VELOCITY AT NOZZLE: 183 mph
AIR VOLUME AT NOZZLE: 459 cfm

He has two BG86s coming back that the customer doesn't like. It sounds like it's a perception issue because they're quieter than the BG85s he bought last year and thinks they're weaker. I would get it a dealer cost of $189.
*BG86*
DISPLACEMENT: 27.2 cc
ENGINE POWER: 1.10 bhp
WEIGHT: 9.7 Ibs
AIR VELOCITY AT NOZZLE: 190 mph
AIR VOLUME AT NOZZLE: 459 cfm

My dealer also just picked up Redmax. Redmax just came out with the new HB280 which has specs nearly as good as the BG86. I can get one of these for $159.
*HB280*
DISPLACEMENT: 27.86 cc
ENGINE POWER: 1.10 bhp
WEIGHT: 9.4 Ibs
AIR VELOCITY AT NOZZLE: 170 mph
AIR VOLUME AT NOZZLE: 425 cfm

Are any of these strato? Would you care? What's the difference between the BG85 and BG86? Can I expect a better built pro-style engine in the Redmax or a clamshell in the Stihl like I've found with the small saws?


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Mar 30, 2009)

86 all the way. It has spring anti vibe and the tubes have been fixed. The 85 was the most powerful handheld so I'm sure the 86 has just as much power if not more.


----------



## 166 (Mar 30, 2009)

The HB280 has the clamshell design. The HBZ2601 is a better built blower but a little doggy out the box. But they can run much better after 10 minutes work.


Here is the IPL on the HB280
http://weborder.husqvarna.com/order_static/doc/ZOUS/ZOUS2008/ZOUS2008-HB280-0812.PDF


----------



## blsnelling (Mar 30, 2009)

166 said:


> The HB280 has the clamshell design. The HBZ2601 is a better built blower but a little doggy out the box. But they can run much better after 10 minutes work.



That may be the blower my dealer has and has demod. I haven't seen it yet. I noticed that the one they have cost a fair amount more than the HB280. Perhaps this is the HBZ2601? Is it a pro-built engine?


----------



## cuttinscott (Mar 30, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> That may be the blower my dealer has and has demod. I haven't seen it yet. I noticed that the one they have cost a fair amount more than the HB280. Perhaps this is the HBZ2601? Is it a pro-built engine?



It is a PRO engine conventional left and right crankcases with a jug bolted down, It's from the BCZ2601 trimmer's it is strato charged the muffler is a lil restrictive and the carb a bit of tweaking. Im sure you could gain some impressive #'s after just 10 to 15 minutes time.

I have a used HBZ2500 with a blown base gasket im sure 166 will make you a he!! of a deal on.



Scott


----------



## blsnelling (Mar 30, 2009)

*HB280 = Clamshell*







*HBZ2601 = Pro-Style Engine*





I wonder if I could get BG86 or HB280 performance out of it with a muffler mod and re-tune?


----------



## LazyJ (Mar 31, 2009)

Note: the BG85 is non-catalytic, BG85D and BG86 are catalytic mufflers. Not that its a huge issue. 

I found yet another use for my blower a couple weeks ago, cleaned out the clothes dryer vent pipe in about 20 seconds!


----------



## Woodie (Mar 31, 2009)

LazyJ said:


> Note: the BG85 is non-catalytic, BG85D and BG86 are catalytic mufflers. Not that its a huge issue.



I would be surprised if the BG85 did not have a cat.

I can't say I've run the other two, but the BG85 is value-engineered garbage.



.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Mar 31, 2009)

My choice is none of the above.

Buy the blower (KM-BG) that fits on the end of the KM trimmer.. Cheaper and better.


----------



## whitedogone (Mar 31, 2009)

I can't believe you're talking 'bout modding a blower...... Oh ya' I guess I can......


----------



## Lakeside53 (Mar 31, 2009)

I bet Brad messes with the gov on his lawnmower too. Heck, at 4000 rpm they really scream,


----------



## 046 (Mar 31, 2009)

forget those little blowers.... get a BR600


----------



## nmurph (Mar 31, 2009)

i don't know about any of the other blowers, but for what you need the 85 is gracious plenty. i don't think you will have buyers remorse if you get that unit.
(and no, it does not have a cat muffler.)


----------



## huskystihl (Mar 31, 2009)

I have a bg55 goin on five years and still as strong as the day I bought it. My uncle runs a lanscaping company and runs the homescaper series and swears by em, although he does run echo trimmers for good reason. I got off track, I ran the 86 at the dealer the other day and they are sweet, no vibes, quiet and use less fuel which is always a good thing.


----------



## nmurph (Mar 31, 2009)

the fuel usage and vibes are a non-issue. if you run any saw, they will vibrate much more than an 85. as a HO, you will used the blower for 5-10 minutes once a week. a tank of gas will last you several months and you will never notice the vibes.


----------



## blsnelling (Mar 31, 2009)

Lakeside53 said:


> I bet Brad messes with the gov on his lawnmower too. Heck, at 4000 rpm they really scream,



No, but I do have a tach mounted on the dash to make sure it's turning the 3600 it's supposed to be.

Check out PN 79 in the IPL above. That is nothing more than a restrictor plate added to the 2601. It did not exist in the 2500. It simply need to come out and the carb be retuned. Just undoing the destructive EPA garbage.


----------



## huskystihl (Mar 31, 2009)

nmurph said:


> the fuel usage and vibes are a non-issue. if you run any saw, they will vibrate much more than an 85. as a HO, you will used the blower for 5-10 minutes once a week. a tank of gas will last you several months and you will never notice the vibes.



I agree on most of what you said, accept the fuel thing. I go through almost a tank a week but I am anal about my property. As far as vibes go I didn't notice em either until I ran the 86 and then the 55 side by side and then you can tell the diff. Also the 86 is very very quiet which would be a huge plus to the commercial users that wanna keep down the noise.


----------



## blsnelling (Mar 31, 2009)

Based on the construction of these blowers, I'm leaning more towards the Redmax HBZ2601 or the used HBZ2500. I learned a lot about build quality in my quest for a well built small saw. These two blowers have that. I'll sacrifice a little performance for quality.


----------



## Woodie (Mar 31, 2009)

nmurph said:


> if you run any saw, they will vibrate much more than an 85.




Absolutely incorrect. 

A BG85 vibrates far, far more than a saw. Running skip chain in dry oak does not even compare to the vibes from a BG85. Not even close.

It's the reason why Stihl had to design an antivibe system for the 86. The 85 would soon have been illegal for sale in Europe.

As it is, the UK regulations limit BG85 usage to short periods of time in any one day due to the vibes.

If I run mine more than 10 minutes in a day, my hands hurt, and I can't do any woodworking because I lose too much in the way of fine motor skills. 



.


----------



## Woodie (Mar 31, 2009)

nmurph said:


> (and no, it does not have a cat muffler.)



Yes, it will.



.


----------



## nmurph (Mar 31, 2009)

i stand corrected (partially) on the cat. there are C models for Cal that are cat. as for the vibes, i still stand by my statement. if you have Raynaud's you are a special case.


----------



## Woodie (Mar 31, 2009)

nmurph said:


> i stand corrected (partially) on the cat. there are C models for Cal that are cat. as for the vibes, i still stand by my statement. if you have Raynaud's you are a special case.




Mine was purchased in Michigan. Cat and all.

I do not have Raynauds, and I can run saws all the live long day with nary an issue.


.


----------



## RAYINTOMBALL (Mar 31, 2009)

Hey Brad I've had the bg86 for about 6 months now and love it. Plenty of power to blow leaves in the Fall and the anti -vibe is nice. Also man is it quite. I don't know if you have seen one but the muffler has a mod already with a little pipe sticking out ,kind of cool. The only problem I have is I'm left handed and the air intake wants to suck my pant leg in because it moves so much air. If you can get one for 189.00 I would be all over that like white on rice IMO. I think I paid 229.00 for mine in Oct. Good luck with your search and your new mod business. RAY


----------



## blsnelling (Mar 31, 2009)

Thanks Ray. Fortunately, my dealer has a demo HBZ2601 and will fuel up a BG86 for me as well. I'm going to go check them both out tonight.


----------



## Brad101 (Mar 31, 2009)

I don't know if your dealer told you or not but the Redmax HB280 is really a Husqvarna 125B that is red and costs more. My salesman stated they were not yet availible as of a couple weeks ago.


----------



## blsnelling (Mar 31, 2009)

Brad101 said:


> I don't know if your dealer told you or not but the Redmax HB280 is really a Husqvarna 125B that is red and costs more. My salesman stated they were not yet availible as of a couple weeks ago.



I'm don't know if he knows that or not. They only picked up the line to support a large commercial customer that wants the Redmax product. I've decided against the HB280 anyway because of the clamshell design. It looks like it'll be the HBZ2500 or 2601 and remove the restrictor plate in front of the muffler.


----------



## belgian (Mar 31, 2009)

Woodie said:


> A BG85 vibrates far, far more than a saw. Running skip chain in dry oak does not even compare to the vibes from a BG85. Not even close.
> 
> It's the reason why Stihl had to design an antivibe system for the 86. The 85 would soon have been illegal for sale in Europe.
> 
> ...




I have the BG85 (actually the SH version) and I believe you stretch the vibes issue by a mile. I've used mine for small jobs too but have not experienced yet any serious issues with the vibrations. The unit is very good for what it's designed for, and starts real easy.

The only bad thing on the BG85 is the tube attachment system, which really sucks for a brand like Stihl :rant: For that reason alone, I would go for the BG86 over the 85. Can't comment on the redmax model as I have never seen or run one.


----------



## scotclayshooter (Mar 31, 2009)

Yep Woodie the local council guys can use a BG85 for 20 mins a day!
Mine has plenty power and way more blow than a BG55 
The 85 will give you a sore elbow after a lot of use.
A tank of fuel wont last 20 mins the tanks are tiny.

The 55 and 85 have been replaced with BG86 BG56 and a new low noise BG66 where the exhaust exits out of the blowere pipe.

Would i buy another BG85.....
Without a doubt yes!


----------



## Woodie (Mar 31, 2009)

belgian said:


> I have the BG85 (actually the SH version) and I believe you stretch the vibes issue by a mile.



Not stretching it one inch. Read what Scots says...it sounds like I've got plenty of company.

Not only is it painful for more than ten minutes at a time, but like I said, I cannot play piano nor do any precision woodworking. (No chisel work, no planing, no handtools.)


.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Mar 31, 2009)

The last few BG85 we had/have did not have CAT in WA..


----------



## blsnelling (Mar 31, 2009)

Lakeside53 said:


> The last few BG85 we had/have did not have CAT in WA..



Am I correct that the BG86C has a cat and the BG86 does not, and that it is a stratofied clamshell engine?


----------



## nmurph (Mar 31, 2009)

Woodie said:


> Not stretching it one inch. Read what Scots says...it sounds like I've got plenty of company.
> 
> Not only is it painful for more than ten minutes at a time, but like I said, I cannot play piano nor do any precision woodworking. (No chisel work, no planing, no handtools.)
> 
> ...



and you can run a chainsaw all day and not have similar problems????????hmmmmmmm, OK.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Mar 31, 2009)

Woodie said:


> Not stretching it one inch. Read what Scots says...it sounds like I've got plenty of company.
> 
> Not only is it painful for more than ten minutes at a time, but like I said, I cannot play piano nor do any precision woodworking. (No chisel work, no planing, no handtools.)
> 
> ...



They are not that bad, you are stretching it. btw, we at Stihl would like to thank you for the purchase.


----------



## joatmon (Mar 31, 2009)

2000ssm6 said:


> They are not that bad, you are stretching it. btw, we at Stihl would like to thank you for the purchase.



Brian,

Not so fast! Did Woodie's check clear?

Joat


----------



## Woodie (Mar 31, 2009)

nmurph said:


> and you can run a chainsaw all day and not have similar problems????????hmmmmmmm, OK.



Yup.

Keep in mind, though...I run Jonnys.



.


----------



## Woodie (Mar 31, 2009)

2000ssm6 said:


> They are not that bad, you are stretching it. btw, we at Stihl would like to thank you for the purchase.



"We at Stihl"? "We"?

Didn't know you owned stock in the company. 

Of course, neither did anyone else in the Stihl family...


.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Mar 31, 2009)

Woodie said:


> "We at Stihl"? "We"?
> 
> Didn't know you owned stock in the company.
> 
> ...



How _wood_ you know?


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Mar 31, 2009)

joatmon said:


> Brian,
> 
> Not so fast! Did Woodie's check clear?
> 
> Joat



Nope, bounced like a basketball.


----------



## tamadrummer (Mar 31, 2009)

Woodie said:


> Absolutely incorrect.
> 
> A BG85 vibrates far, far more than a saw. Running skip chain in dry oak does not even compare to the vibes from a BG85. Not even close.
> 
> ...


----------



## Woodie (Mar 31, 2009)

tamadrummer said:


> If an employee of mine came to me and told me they could not run a blower for more than X number of minutes a day and it was less than 360 minutes I would open hand slap them and send them on their way.



You sound like the kind of knuckle-dragger who would probably give your employees chitty equipment, then blame them when it broke. (Or they did.)

Assuming anyone would work for you in the first place. 


.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Mar 31, 2009)

Woodie said:


> You sound like the kind of knuckle-dragger who would probably give your employees chitty equipment, then blame them when it broke. (Or they did.)
> 
> Assuming anyone would work for you in the first place.
> 
> ...



That's no way to speak at your boss.


----------



## Woodie (Mar 31, 2009)

2000ssm6 said:


> That's no way to speak at your boss.



Do yourself a favor and YouTube some of the 'bands' in his signature...I was being kind with the term knuckledragger...



.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Mar 31, 2009)

Woodie said:


> Do yourself a favor and YouTube some of the 'bands' in his signature...I was being kind with the term knuckledragger...
> 
> 
> 
> .



LOL, I apologize.:yoyo:


----------



## tamadrummer (Mar 31, 2009)

I use all Stihl equipment and everything thing is taken care of daily. Nothing is ever broken and I have one employee. No SHE doesn't complain about "vibration" from the equipment. 

Should I have Brittney Spears in my signature to be a more suitable kind of person that is in touch with my feminine side about a piece of power equipment vibrating.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Mar 31, 2009)

Bead. I don't how the engines on Echo hand held blowers are made, but my blower is 12 years old and it has never once let me down, and I've used the #### out of this little blower. I just put a carb kit in a BG55 and I was not overly impressed with the build quality of the blower, not nearly as slick as there saws. I'm sure my little Echo isn't as power full as the other blowers, but they are though.


----------



## blsnelling (Mar 31, 2009)

I just got back from my dealer and checked out the HBZ2601. I like it. We fueled it up and ran it a little. It's all the blower I would need and has the build construction I like. Quoted me a steal of a price too at $215!!!


----------



## scotclayshooter (Mar 31, 2009)

tamadrummer said:


> If an employee of mine came to me and told me they could not run a blower for more than X number of minutes a day and it was less than 360 minutes I would open hand slap them and send them on their way.
> 
> Switch hands if your hand hurts, what other job is better, line trimming, trimming hedges, edging?
> 
> do the dog'on job and get it over with so we can go home.....



Its the hand vibration law in the UK.
Part of the reason that the FS250 strimmer is no longer sold here. Nearly all the pro strimmers/brushcutters have big huge heavy anti vibe handles.

Lets say you made the guys use equipment for longer than the stated time and they end up with white finger, Who are they going to sue? Stihl who have stated the vibes and time limits? Or you for forcing them to use the equipment?


----------



## whitedogone (Mar 31, 2009)

I think I'm going to buy my blowers from this place from now on. 

http://stores.shop.ebay.com/The-Blower-Girl__W0QQ_armrsZ1


----------



## blsnelling (Mar 31, 2009)

whitedogone said:


> I think I'm going to buy my blowers from this place from now on.
> 
> http://stores.shop.ebay.com/The-Blower-Girl__W0QQ_armrsZ1



$216 shipped for the HBZ2601 ain't bad at all!


----------



## whitedogone (Mar 31, 2009)

with a store name like that....heck with the price


----------



## Erick (Mar 31, 2009)

Brad, (sorry I just read this thread) I take it from your post that you got the Ex-lax 

I fueled up a new BG86 the other day and can honestly say the Ex-lax HB-250 homeowner demo made it look real bad...... did I say real bad cause I meant.... reeeeal bad. 

You guys know I bleed orange and white, buuuuut......... 


I'd take my stratocat Kawi KRH300 over that thing any day and thats pretty bad.


----------



## blsnelling (Mar 31, 2009)

The decision's been made. I'll be getting the HBZ2601. It's all about the build quality for me. Just like the little 3800 chainsaw.


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 6, 2009)

I got my new Redmax HBZ2601 and project blower HBZ2500. They've already both been modded, lol. Nice blowers BTW. If you want a well built product, buy Redmax. I've seen the quality again in these blowers. The 2500 is just a previous version of the 2601. Even these little 25cc blower engines have vertically split mag cases, cast beam shaped rod, removable caged needle bearing in the rod, two rings. You name it, it's done right. 

The 2500 was nearly completely disassembled. The P&C were heavily carboned but in excellent shape. I cleaned everything up and actually did a little port work on the cylinder. Yes, I know. That takes me over the deep edge when I start messing with 25cc blowers This is a strato engine and has a tiny TINY intake port and carb feeds to both transfers. I slightly widened the intake, tapered both transfers towards the rear and slightly widened and raised the exhaust. I put it back together without a base gasket, netting a squish of .018". There was so much carbon that it was hitting at TDC without a gasket when I started! I broke one of the two rings removing it from the heavily carboned piston groove. Well Husky often only uses one ring. Saw builders sometimes remove the bottom ring. Let's see how it runs with just one. I want to see this thing run! Wait a minute. I don't have a carb for the 2500. No problem, Like I said, the 2601 is basically the same blower. So the new blower got robbed of it's carb and throttle cable. IT STARTED ON THE 2ND PULL AND RUNS GREAT! No kidding. It idles perfectly at 2700 RPMs and revs out 800-900 RPMs higher then the new one did out of the box. The very lean edge is 7660 and I turned it down to 7500. I'm happy. The question is, do I go back in there with a new set of rings or leave it like it is. I'm not sure it would run any better at all.

Like I said, the new one's been modded too. One of the few changes they have made to these is to add an aluminum restrictor plate between the cylinder and the muffler. I block probably >50% of the exhaust flange. Instead of just removing it, I opened it up and left it as a heat deflector. It could be just removed though since it's not one previous models. Out of the box it was turning about 6700 RPMs. It's now set a little rich at 7300. so I'm not sure the little port work I did to the 2500 make much difference. Maybe it's the one ring hurting it after all. Reguardless, this new 2601 runs like a charm, has perfect throttle response from idle to WOT and revs out nicely. This is all the blower I need and is better built than most other blowers on the market. REDMAX DOES IT AGAIN!!!


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 7, 2009)

Now the question is, how many of you are still going to go out and buy an inferior blower now that you know about this little gem:greenchainsaw: Support your AS sponsors. It's spring time. Some of you have got to be needing a new blower.  Give Steve at *The Cutting Edge* a call. He'll be happy to hook you up.


----------



## fredmc (Apr 7, 2009)

*yep*

I have an Echo PB that I muffler modded and retuned last year. Big Difference!
Same with the Stihl trimmer I have-WOW! You can put your hand up to the exhaust at WOT and It won't even burn-runs super cool.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Apr 7, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> Now the question is, how many of you are still going to go out and buy an inferior blower now that you know about this little gem.



How smooth is this redmax and are the tubes designed well? I'm sold on the bg86, smooth and very powerful. If Tony has any instock, I might even pick one up next weekend at the GTG.


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 7, 2009)

2000ssm6 said:


> How smooth is this redmax and are the tubes designed well? I'm sold on the bg86, smooth and very powerful. If Tony has any instock, I might even pick one up next weekend at the GTG.



I haven't owned a BG85 to know the vibes you guys are referring to, but I think this Redmax is smooth. The tubes...well, they're pretty flimsy. I don't see it being an issue at all though. They connect well.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Apr 7, 2009)

fredmc said:


> I have an Echo PB that I muffler modded and retuned last year. Big Difference!
> Same with the Stihl trimmer I have-WOW! You can put your hand up to the exhaust at WOT and It won't even burn-runs super cool.



Hmmm... if it's tuned right, at full power the exhaust stream will be about 1200F++...


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Apr 7, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> I haven't owned a BG85 to know the vibes you guys are referring to, but I think this Redmax is smooth. The tubes...well, they're pretty flimsy. I don't see it being an issue at all though. They connect well.



The 85 wasn't as bad as woodie makes it out to be but there was need for an improvement. The tubes did not stay together well either, both problems are fixed with the 86. If you use that redmax hard enough, you will find out how they hold up, the 85 was the same way. 

btw, congrats on the first modded blower!!


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 7, 2009)

2000ssm6 said:


> The 85 wasn't as bad as woodie makes it out to be but there was need for an improvement. The tubes did not stay together well either, both problems are fixed with the 86. If you use that redmax hard enough, you will find out how they hold up, the 85 was the same way.
> 
> btw, congrats on the first modded blower!!



I'm going to go back in the 2500 with a new set of rings. The new one definatley has more compression, even with a base gasket in it and not being broken in.

The tubes twist lock together. It seems like someone mentioned Echo tubes fit on the Redmax. How are they constructed?


----------



## scotclayshooter (Apr 7, 2009)

Woodie said:


> Not stretching it one inch. Read what Scots says...it sounds like I've got plenty of company.
> 
> Not only is it painful for more than ten minutes at a time, but like I said, I cannot play piano nor do any precision woodworking. (No chisel work, no planing, no handtools.)
> 
> ...



Yep I had mine on vac duty yesterday for 1 hour and I was still struggling to write today, My fingers wouldnt respond!
The bottom handle is murder when using the vac tubes!


----------



## Woodie (Apr 7, 2009)

scotclayshooter said:


> Yep I had mine on vac duty yesterday for 1 hour and I was still struggling to write today, My fingers wouldnt respond!
> The bottom handle is murder when using the vac tubes!



How do you keep the vacuum tubes on yours? 

Mine rattles right off...I have tried using duct tape, but it's a pain in the arse when the chute clogs and you have to keep removing it.

I finally gave up and went back to my electric Toro.

.


----------



## scotclayshooter (Apr 7, 2009)

Woodie said:


> How do you keep the vacuum tubes on yours?
> 
> Mine rattles right off...I have tried using duct tape, but it's a pain in the arse when the chute clogs and you have to keep removing it.
> 
> ...



Never had a problem with any of the tubes falling off!
But ive not needed the vac kit much!

I was picking leaves out of bushes the other guy was raking out the ones he could reach.

Im not bothered with vibes much but i think the 85 blows hard for a handheld and the pushback is hard on the arms and hands.
We have a Dolmar as well and the 85 will outblow it by a huge margin,
What really is hard going is using both blowers at the same time!!!!!!!!!


----------



## scotclayshooter (Apr 17, 2009)

Tried a BG86 today and it has some nice design features it vibes a LOT less than the BG85 but it sure dont blow as hard!

For reference heres a pic of a UK spec BG85 exhust.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Apr 17, 2009)

SCS, that muff ya'll got is a non cat and I'm sure it's much less restrictive than the cat muffs we have. All of the 85s I've seen here have cats. The 86 I ran was everybit as powerful as a 85(both pretty new), could it be your 85 is broken in and the 86 was new?


----------



## scotclayshooter (Apr 18, 2009)

2000ssm6 said:


> SCS, that muff ya'll got is a non cat and I'm sure it's much less restrictive than the cat muffs we have. All of the 85s I've seen here have cats. The 86 I ran was everybit as powerful as a 85(both pretty new), could it be your 85 is broken in and the 86 was new?



Yep the 86 i tried was fairly new, I just grabbed it off the back of a Council pick up and tried it out:greenchainsaw:
I knew the guys lol
All the UK spec Stihl blowers have cats now.

And my 85 sure is broken in!

I will grab one again in a few weeks to try again.


----------



## PasoRoblesJimmy (May 30, 2009)

*New Stihl SH86 blower/vac*

I own 1/3 acre and need a blower to keep my yard clean. However, I also need the capability to occasionally pick up leaves. I was thinking about buying a Husky 125BVx which looks identical to the Redmax HB280. However, after comparing the specs (homeowner vs professional), I changed my mind and decided the Stihl BG/SH86 was a superior product.

One of my 3 local Stihl dealers is currently featuring a Spring Demo Days Sale offering 15% off until June 10, 2009. I brought a new Stihl SH86C-E home with me yesterday. The SH86 is extremely quiet and it has plenty of blowing power for my needs. The Stihl SH86 beats the heck out of the weak airflow of the Sears Craftsman electric blower/vac that it replaced.

I wish I could change my vote on this thread's survey from HD280 to BG86.

As an afterthought, a 15% discount could sure come in handy towards the purchase of a new Stihl MS260 Pro chainsaw.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (May 30, 2009)

PasoRoblesJimmy said:


> I wish I could change my vote on this thread's survey from HD280 to BG86.
> 
> As an afterthought, a 15% discount could sure come in handy towards the purchase of a new Stihl MS260 Pro chainsaw.



Be careful Jimmy, you will be hooked on Stihl. That BG86 is a bad mother, just used one a few weeks ago and I don't see any other brand topping it. For a hand held blower, it's got to be top dog.


----------



## PasoRoblesJimmy (May 30, 2009)

2000ssm6 said:


> Be careful Jimmy, you will be hooked on Stihl. That BG86 is a bad mother, just used one a few weeks ago and I don't see any other brand topping it. For a hand held blower, it's got to be top dog.



It could be contagious. First a Stihl trimmer, then a Stihl blower. My son is hooked on Stihl chainsaws. Only the shadow knows what I might become addicted to in the future.


----------



## 1badmach1 (Aug 12, 2009)

used to be a big stihl fan,had a bg55 . Went and looked at a redmax blower hbz2601 and haven't looked back. I am really glad i went with redmax this time. I did notice a big diff when i opened up the muffler plate, why in the world would they block the exhaust like that?


----------



## PasoRoblesJimmy (Aug 13, 2009)

1badmach1 said:


> used to be a big stihl fan,had a bg55 . Went and looked at a redmax blower hbz2601 and haven't looked back. I am really glad i went with redmax this time. I did notice a big diff when i opened up the muffler plate, why in the world would they block the exhaust like that?



Comparing the BG55/56 to the BG85/86 is an unfair comparison. The BG55/56 is consumer/homeowner grade. The BG85/86 is professional/commercial grade. It is like comparing night to day.


----------



## 1badmach1 (Aug 13, 2009)

PasoRoblesJimmy said:


> Comparing the BG55/56 to the BG85/86 is an unfair comparison. The BG55/56 is consumer/homeowner grade. The BG85/86 is professional/commercial grade. It is like comparing night to day.



Who the hell is comparing the bg55 to the bg85. I'm just saying i like the hbz2601 better than my old bg55. That is all.


----------



## Bowtie (Aug 13, 2009)

I got a lil' old BG 75 I got for free from the dealer I work at. New seals and rings and carb kit (at cost), and I have a sweet little blower. I jerked the muffler screen and opened up the stupid 1/8" exhaust outlet. It does what I need. What i like is its pro built. It has a vertically split case, horizontal mount cylinder. It does have open transfers, but I can live with that. I can get the vacuum attachment NOS from 1999 for 10 bucks. Retail is 65.00.


----------



## Evan (Aug 14, 2009)

im interested in this topic.
i have contract doing all the pking lot clean up around a drug store. i sweep and basicaly just keep everything from the front doors to the back drive through lookin good.

i want to get blower so i can quite sweeping. is the bg 86 capable of moveing decent sized rocks, how about powder snow. i also do the snow removal on this building and the big parking lot across the street.

what about dirt caked on pavement or 3/4 rd mix that the dump truck tracks off the jobsite into the street.

id like to stay away from the exspensive back pack blowers if i can. the 86 is looking very apealing. i think i just need find dealer willing to let me move some dirt in theyre back lot with it.

and yeah a blower cant hide from good cat gutting and muffler mod, guess how much modding depends on if they have an adjustable high side jet. i know nothing about the blowers

Evan


----------



## Spitzer (Aug 14, 2009)

Brad, i was wondering if you had at any time considered the Stihl blower attachment for the KM combi series, as i thought i read somewhere in one of your posts you have a KM130 combi, or am i wrong on this. 
Anyway, i use the blower attach. with my 130, it is very good, dealer told me the reason they are so good is because they have 3 or 4 fans situated in the main body housing.


----------



## PasoRoblesJimmy (Aug 14, 2009)

Evan said:


> im interested in this topic.
> i have contract doing all the pking lot clean up around a drug store. i sweep and basicaly just keep everything from the front doors to the back drive through lookin good.
> 
> i want to get blower so i can quite sweeping. is the bg 86 capable of moveing decent sized rocks, how about powder snow. i also do the snow removal on this building and the big parking lot across the street.
> ...



Now that my SH-86 has been broken in, it has has much more blower power. The L & H jets are adjustable. The H side has a limiter on how far it can be turned. I haven't tried to readjust the carb yet.


----------



## bennn*e (Aug 14, 2009)

Defiantly the BG86. more powerful, 'quieter', smoother and more fuel efficient. full av system really is awesome, if you have used a 85 then goto an 86 you wouldn't go back. alternatively as mentioned the bg-km attachment on a km90 or 130 is also an awesome bit of gear.


----------



## scotclayshooter (Aug 14, 2009)

Unless my BG85 is a freak, It WILL outblow the BG86s (3) ive tried by a fair margin!
The other guys i work with have a Dolmar blower but they borrow my 85 when it comes to wet grass on the paths.


----------



## retusaf99 (Aug 14, 2009)

*Another vote for the BG86*

I've been using a BG86 for the past year or so, strictly homeowner duties. Works great, and far exceeds the old "Weedeater" that it replaced. Plenty of power for wet leaves and grass. 

The really nice thing is the wife likes it more than I do! She lets me start it, then away she goes, with the yellow lab in trail...blasting those evil leaves in the air for the lab to chase. 

Works great for cleaning shop vac filters, too. Just toss them in the grass and blast away!

Doug


----------



## Erick (Aug 14, 2009)

Evan said:


> im interested in this topic.
> ...........Evan



Evan, I would highly recommend a backpack for what you want to do buuuuuut.......... If you want the best bang for your buck go with the Redmax HB250 it will blow away the BG86 (and most everything else) straight out of the box.

Some folks list "homeowner" construction units as professional grade (cough.. Echo... sorry Red, had a little BS caught in my throat ) Redmax lists the HB250 as a homeowner unit but it is a pro built vertically split case with a real honest to goodness removable/replaceable cylinder on it. It will blow with the best of them and at half the cost. 

Again I'd go with a backpack like a Kawasaki KRB750B... but the handheld sure beats the heck out of a push broom.


----------



## Evan (Aug 14, 2009)

Erick

i like the 220 sticker price on the bg86 grrrrrr. awhile back i had my mind set on the kombi 130 and blower but man thats alot of money into that set up.
but does the kombi 130 blow the bg 86 away.


ill definatly look into the redmax hb250

thank you

Evan


----------



## Erick (Aug 14, 2009)

Evan, the HB250 goes for about $140.00-$170.00 a popular former site sponser has them at 159.99 right now. 


*Features*

Engine: 2 Cycle 
Engine Displacement: 25.4 cc 
Fuel Capacity: 22.0 fl. oz 
Dry Weight: 8.4 lbs 
Air Volume: 363 cfm 
Air Speed: 127 mph 
Noise Level: 73 dB(A) 
Warranty: 2 Years Homeowner, 90 Days Commercial


----------



## Evan (Aug 14, 2009)

does the hb250 have an adjustable carb.? sorry i havent had time to look it up. ive been getn stuff ready for the weekend


----------

